# Cabin Filter



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

How is a new one installed on an 09?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

triumph01 said:


> How is a new one installed on an 09?


You have to remove the bottom left piece of the console trim just to the right of the gas pedal. Once removed, you'll see a black box at the back close to the firewall, there is a small pull down clamp - take your finger and push it straight down and the side piece will come loose. Remove it and you'll see the filter in there. The space is very tight due to the gas pedal in the way so you have to sort of bend and compress the filter a bit (like an accordion) when inserting it in. Put the side piece back in and tighten the clamp. Best to get a light so you can see it clearly as it's pretty dark down there.


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Got it.*

Got it. Thanks!


----------

